# Woooohhooooo



## kelly86

hi all 
just been to doctors today to find out the results of my pregnancy test and guess what its a :bfp: :)) im so excited according to some websites im due 31st dec which makes me only 4 weeks 1 day :)
went to fill forms in to get a scan and cos ive moved recently been told i now have to find another doctors surgery to go to as i live to far away to go to current one so gonna have to wait to get booked in for a scan and see midwife etc 

IM so EXCITEEDDDD :)


----------



## Samo

COngratulations!!!!! That's fab news :D see you in first tri!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats on your BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x x


----------



## Serene123

Congrats


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations x


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Congrats on your BFP :)
xx


----------



## tink

:happydance:congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Lu28

Congratulations!!


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congrats!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## nickihun

congrats. How do u do the picture to tell how far gone you r x


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## loopylew

congrats hunxx any symptons?


----------



## kelly86

got symptoms yeah lol feel sick in the morning funny pains like af pains my back is aching like mad (thats where my oh has been useful lol)


----------



## avistar

great news, congrats!


----------



## Carley

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biteable

aww well dun hunni,wishing u a happy and healthy 9 mths


----------



## bird24

congratulations!!


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations hun.


----------



## Jem

Congrats on your BFP!!!! xxx


----------



## wishing4ababy

congrats. HAve a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## anita665

congratulations


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations =)


----------



## elm

CONGRATULATIONS!

:cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: Congratulations. :hug:


----------



## Carley

Congratulations!!! I'm excited about doing this journey with you :)


----------



## genkigemini

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------



## KeLLs

congrats!! So exciting!!!


----------

